# cowgirl



## bbq ron (Nov 18, 2009)

seems as if cowgirl has a big following where ever she goes on the web. 

come on cowgirl show yourself


----------



## blue (Nov 18, 2009)

Some people like remaining somewhat anonymous. Whether it be in name and/or picture. If anyone posts a pic, it should be cowgirl...IMHO


----------



## bbq ron (Nov 18, 2009)

hows that, better


----------



## raceyb (Nov 18, 2009)

She was on and posting the forums yesterday. She also has her own food blog. Google is your friend

define:stalker


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually she holds the Guinness Book of World Records for the most Marriage Proposals on any one Forum... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not saying that her cooking has anything to do with it...


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 18, 2009)

Batman, Superman, Spiderman, cowgirl and all of the great superheros of our time all the knew that if they ever revealed their true identity the mystique would end.  As would all of our fasinations with these super-humans, so would their abilty to save the world.

Some things are just better left as a fantasy boys.

My wife and kids tease me everytime they see me on this site.  In their mocking little tones they say "Oooohhh, daddy is chatting with cowgirl."  or "Daddy has a girlfriend and her name is cowgirl."  My wife just rolls her eyes whenever I say, "Honey, look what cowgirl did!"  LOL

Maybe we could start a cowgirl fan club.  We'd have an annual convention where Jeanie would cater the event and on the final day, she'd come out on stage and speak to us...from behind a curtain, of course.

God bless cowgirl.

Jeanie for President?


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Can I get an AMEN?


----------



## blue (Nov 18, 2009)

Or we can go the "Talladega Nights" route...

I like to picture my cowgirl singing lead for Lynard Skynard wilth all angel band...and I'm in the front row, hammered....


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG!!!!!  I just spit water all over my keyboard!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you Blue. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









You aren't missin' a thing Ron. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Racey... lol you would be surprised at the # of "stalkers" I get from the forums and my blog. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Paul... lol thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dude, lol......... I hope Mrs Dude know she has nothing to worry about. I'm here for the cookin'. 

Rich... HUGs my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Blue.... Just keep that pic in your mind. lol Sounds fine to me.


----------



## hoser (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm with the Dude on this one cowgirl....love the mystery. Don't do it darlin'...let them sweat it out LOL.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Hoser.


----------



## rickw (Nov 18, 2009)

Now you boys know Jeanie's married......................to me


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 18, 2009)

Excuse me for a minute, gotta find my gun, be right back


----------



## rickw (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 19, 2009)

I think I have ask her, her sister, or her bother's sister to marry me just to get closer to her cooking. Jeanie "Cowgirl" your food is amazing and I really don't care what you look like I have a mental picture of you and thats works for me. So please don't stop posting and showing us you dishes.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

lol  Rick and Mike! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





HAPPY BIRTHDAY mballi!!  I'd be happy to cook for you anytime.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 19, 2009)

Good God Dude what the heck have you been smoking?? 
Perhaps you need to take a course in situational awareness. 

There has been a Cowgirl fanclub here ever since her very first Qview hit the bulletin board. Its numbers rank up there with almost as many members as the entire SMF itself. 
Its like saying lets start an Elvis Fan club, or a Deadhead fan club. Already been done long long ago. 

The barn door is open and the horses have gone, you are way way too late my friend.

Her fame has spread like wildfire from sea to sea. Her name is spoken with reverence in hushed tones from The Cordon bleu in Paris to the CIA* in New York and all around the world whenever gormet bbq is discussed. 

The only difference between Her and Supergirl is that Cowgirl scoffs at Kryptonite. 

Speak to us from behind a Curtain? I should say not! She'd be right up there in the bright lights on stage shining like the sun, smiling having fun, feeling like a number one. ...... sorry got carried away there . 

*CIA = Culinary Institute of America


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

now you're scarin' me....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













   lol  Thanks for the laugh Gnu!


----------



## desertlites (Nov 19, 2009)

glad I still had my boots on for that 1 Roger!Keep up the good work Cowgirl.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 19, 2009)

I know I've been a fanclub member since I got here except, no one has shown me the secret handshake.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm gonna make a fortune when I start selling my cowgirl t-shirts


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

hey... I want one Dude! lol 


Thanks Des. :)
Iceman, if you can do this 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 or this... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 you're in.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 19, 2009)

I figured I would post this picture of Jeanie so everyone will know what she looks like.... 

Jeanie I hope you don't mind my sharing your pic...


----------



## the iceman (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmmmmmm......... I might have to reconsider my membership.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 19, 2009)

You guys are vultures......ROTFLMAO 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





















I don't care if jeanie is covered in hair and has fangs, she's friendly, a sweet person, fantastic cook and welcome at my camp fire anytime....

The fact that I don't know what she looks like doesn't bother me at all !!!!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 19, 2009)

I like to think about cowgirl as I think of Tim's neighbor Wilson on Home Improvement, always had an idea what he looked like but left a little to the imagination for the added mystery !!!


----------



## rodc (Nov 20, 2009)

And beyond my friend, and beyond.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 20, 2009)

From whence She came, well no one knows, a far and wondrous land I spoze.
I think its well that we don’t know, if land of sun, if land of snow, a land where Mortals never go.

The Gods have taught her how to sing, our very food with her takes wing, 
If we would learn from whence it came those very Gods might curse our name

We need not know if Maid or Crone, enough we worship at the throne , 
Of wondrous meals of smoke and fowl of briskets tender, butt and jowl
Eggs and bacon grace the plate till naught is left of what we ate.

That be enough for us to know to greed for more we should not go.
So let it rest my wondering friend till Jeanie posts Qview again

With apologies to Cowgirl.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW GnuBee that was GREAT...


----------



## phreak (Nov 20, 2009)

I love cowgirls qviews, but this thread borders on creepy.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL! Some of you are just too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Brings back memories of my Cow Patty days here.....Lots of laughs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Gnu...you have some serious talent!! Great job!! 

Thanks Paul, Iceman, Steve, Marty, Rod and Phreak.

Phreak, kinda gives ya the chills doesn't it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey at least we are praising Cowgirl,  not flaming her...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Besides there is nothing else going on...LOL


----------



## pignit (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't want to know what any of you Jokers look like! Ha!


----------



## the iceman (Nov 20, 2009)

Well then, don't go near this thread... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=57052


----------



## gnubee (Nov 21, 2009)

Creepy ..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....... please check my avatar.


----------



## michaines (May 4, 2015)

I wonder if someone can give me the website for her food blog.  I read that she has a great selection/recipe for spices for venison bacon. We've got some venison in the freezer and want to try our hand .  

Michaines


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2015)

Michaines said:


> I wonder if someone can give me the website for her food blog.  I read that she has a great selection/recipe for spices for venison bacon. We've got some venison in the freezer and want to try our hand .
> 
> Michaines


Here ya go----It's on her "Profile" page:

Link:
http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/

Bear


----------

